

T-Mobile makes free tablet data offer: 200MB monthly for the life of your device - palidanx
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/23/4947704/t-mobile-makes-free-ipad-data-offer-official

======
skyjedi
Tmobile just stabbed wifi-only devices in the heart. The slow painful death of
wifi only starts today. Soon LTE will be as standard as a Wifi

~~~
thrillgore
I sure hope there are no hoops I need to jump through to get easy LTE...

------
trendspotter
that was my headline:

"T-Mobile to Offer Free Data Service for Tablets with LTE"

or

"Buy the new iPad Mini retina or iPad Air from T-Mobile, get 200MB of free
data every month"

